# whats the difference?



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hi guys i have a question regarding manzanita wood. It looks alot like the Arbutus tree that grows on vancouver island and i was told the are very similar so i was wondering could the arbutus be used? has anyone tried it? would you try it? and any info really would be great thanks.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have used arbutus with reptiles for years with no problems, it's not toxic, though it does mould easily when damp. I'm not sure how it would be submerged though?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Manzanita IS Arbutus BUT it is illegal to collect it in B.C.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm confused when i googled Manzanita because back home we call "Aratiles" Manzanita LOL...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

good to know illegal to collect hey what about dead branches?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dino said:


> hi guys i have a question regarding manzanita wood. It looks alot like the Arbutus tree that grows on vancouver island and i was told the are very similar so i was wondering could the arbutus be used? has anyone tried it? would you try it? and any info really would be great thanks.


It also grows on the Lower Mainland. My grand parents have a huge Arbutus tree in their yard in West Van. It only grows close to the ocean. Picking up dead branches probably isnt illegal but I have no clue. We had a cabin on Bowen Island growing up and we had a few Arbutus trees on our lot. Too bad I didnt collect a bunch of branches back than. It is a pretty cool tree. I always found it fascinating that it sheds its own bark. I had no idea until now that it is manzanita. Good to know.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

It works great in the tank. Make sure to only use completely dead pieces that are still very dense but not rotten. Branches with the reddish tinge to them (still semi fresh) will throw out a ton of tannins, even after soaking.

Arbutus menziesii and manzinita are very closely related, and as pointed out it is illegal to collect live trees/branches. I would presume it to be legal to pick up dead fallen branches on roadsides etc. (not %100 sure though) but on private property, your own or with permission of course, your good to go as long as your not dropping living trees for a measly branch or two but thats just common sense


----------



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

I am headed to my parents place for the weekend on the island and they have loads of arbutus on their property. It would be great to know how to time efficiently treat pieces of its scraps for tank use.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

well thats why im asking really i have had a tough time getting it. I plan a trip to the island this summer. But if you get wome extra arakhaven id buy some off you. Im looking for some fairly big branches for my 135


----------



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

I will collect sone for sure. Just to be clear it needs to be dead? Like on the ground and dried out?


----------



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey i didnt have enough time to hunt the property this time. I managed to grab one piece. Im soaking it in the tub now. I will post photos and if u like it when i go back in two weeks ill grab some more! Sorry!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Manzanita and arbutus are not the same tree but they are from the same family. Manzanita is shrub and arbutus is a tree . The manzanita in bc are slower growing and have a shorter life span than the ones that come from California . That is why they are illegal to cut down .


----------

